# moxieberry volcano view hedgehogs



## Kellyje7 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just received my carry bag from moxieberry. It is perfect! I ordered a custom fabric and got exactly what I asked for. Plus, I got it quickly. I highly recommend Volcano View Hedgehogs.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Huh? what is the site address?


----------



## avr82793 (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.etsy.com/shop/VolcanoView?ref=seller_info


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm so glad you like it!


----------

